# Have You Read Any Mario Vargas Llosa? ..



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

I'm not much of a fiction reader and am new to Mr. Llosa. What one or two titles of his would you recommend to get started?

Thanks very much in advance,
Chris


----------



## Outlet_cherry_picker (Sep 9, 2009)

"La fiesta del chivo" ( something like "The goat's party") is an amazing novel about the President Torrijos assesination's complot.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Green House would be the masterpiece.


speedmaster said:


> I'm not much of a fiction reader and am new to Mr. Llosa. What one or two titles of his would you recommend to get started?
> 
> Thanks very much in advance,
> Chris


----------



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

Thanks to both of you, I appreciate it.


----------

